# Infinite renewable clean energy



## Dagonshucks (Apr 15, 2018)

If you had the secret to infinite renewable clean energy, what would you do with it? Would you care if it was used for weaponry?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 16, 2018)

i would do the same thing that you did. ide talk about it in chat on squat the planet without backing up my claims at all.


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 16, 2018)

Okay, well this is my theory... You take a metal disc and put it on a rod, then put a negative magnetic charge on one side behind, then a positive magnetic charge on the other side in front. The magnets pull the disc forever.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 16, 2018)

...


----------



## BenR (Apr 16, 2018)

Didnt they do something similar with deep earth magnets or something? Ive heard my dad talk about this before.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 16, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> View attachment 42419



im sold. where would i invest in this entirely new un-thought of idea that nobody has ever tried before?


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm sure I could partner the local animal shelter up with a grassroots bakery, for a nominal finders fee....

Organic, GMO free energy.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 16, 2018)

I'd destroy it. Fuck civilization.


----------



## creature (Apr 18, 2018)

I love Hillbilly...


----------



## creature (Apr 18, 2018)

the aligned magnets suffer from a thing called "eddy currents", hence the thermodynamic failure... (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_current 

the cat?
i know nothing about the cat.
however, if it's on buttered bread, attached to electricity that can toast it, i'd give it a try, for breakfast...


----------



## creature (Apr 18, 2018)

maybe feed the planet, forever...???


----------



## creature (Apr 18, 2018)

Mafia animal shelters.....

MAGA...


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2018)

It's for reals jooo!


----------



## dumpster harpy (Apr 18, 2018)

Vermin Supreme has free energy figured out


----------



## anyiki (Apr 18, 2018)

malaclypse said:


> Vermin Supreme has free energy figured out



A pony for every butt ! i do have to agree with hillbilly that if it appeared suddenly as the magic tech bullet solution and thus allowed industrial civ to avoid the appropriate doling out of consequences, it would change nothing


----------



## Lamentations (Jul 10, 2020)

So I was convinced Id come up with this idea myself. Turns out, it already existed, and was called a Faraday Cage Dynamo.

Edit: nope, slightly different idea. I dont know if the disc spins unless you use four magnets: two resisting eachother in the rear, two attracting eachother ahead.


----------

